

NFL Play-by-Play Data—Analyzed, Visualized, and Quizzified - glaugh
http://blog.statwing.com/nfl-play-by-play-data-analyzed-visualized-and-quizzified/

======
cdjarrell
Fun little quiz but thought some of the questions got more confusing by trying
to keep them as simple as possible. For instance, when it's third and short,
selecting pass would allow you to rollout and look for a pass and keep the
option for the QB to run for the first down if none of the receivers were
open. But a run on a pass call isn't accounted for.

I am going to have fun playing with the data visualizations, thanks for
putting that together

~~~
glaugh
Thanks for the feedback. The simplicity vs. thoroughness tradeoff was tricky.

To respond to that specific comment, a quarterback scramble was counted as a
pass play for the purpose of that analysis. That's not clear from our post,
and does nicely highlight your point.

------
burntsushi
A related, but different project is my own nflgame [1]. Related in that it
provides play-by-play data, but different in that it can be used to get it in
real time. Also different in that the data only goes back to 2009, so it can't
really be used to do the cool kinds of statistical analysis being done in the
OP.

The source is JSON data from NFL's GameCenter pages. It contains its fair
share of errors, but it is at least structured.

[1] - <https://github.com/BurntSushi/nflgame>

------
jmduke
It's worth noting that Statwing is a YC grad (Summer of '12).

------
randall
This is fun! Great job.

